# Chicken tractor wheels



## sawdustt (Sep 19, 2014)

Does anyone have any tricks that I can try that will take all the inner camber out of the wheels so that the wheels are not bowed inward. 

Thanks


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Axle is too long. It is acting as a lever!

Remove the two 2x4s between the tire and the run frame. 

Move the tire as close to the run frame as possible. Put a flat washer on the axle between the tire and run frame to keep the tire from rubbing. Might need a larger diameter axle too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't even see that there's an axle there. For the rest, agree.

If the OP doesn't want to do it the way it should be done, tie the outer 2X4 to the tractor frame so it can't move.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

robin416 said:


> I don't even see that there's an axle there. For the rest, agree.
> 
> If the OP doesn't want to do it the way it should be done, tie the outer 2X4 to the tractor frame so it can't move.


I don't see an axle either, something is transferring the weight of the run to the tire making it toe in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a lot weight being transferred on that wheel with the way its installed. That suggestion of mounting it closer to the frame would probably reduce that much outward slant as you suggested.


----------



## sawdustt (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for looking at it 
That is correct there is no axle. I used a 5/8 bolt. I felt like I needed a spacer between the frame and the arm. I may need to move the wheel where it's so close to the corner of the arm. It is a whole heap of weight on it. I did go ahead and picked up a piece of steel and might try that after I get the coop finished.


----------



## sawdustt (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's a top view.


----------



## sawdustt (Sep 19, 2014)

Even with all the weight and too much camber it actually rolls pretty good. I just hate seeing the wheels toed in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a ton of weight on those two corners. Moving the wheels closer to the frame may not even work. You might have to add another set of wheels and make it a tandem sort of axle. Wood flexes, as you already know and what I'm seeing is putting a lot of torque on the frame. 

The rest is really nice looking. Birds should be happy with the space you've created.


----------



## sawdustt (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for your help Robin! 
I still have some trim work to finish but I went ahead and rolled it outside and put my Silver Duckwing Old English and Mill Fleur Bantams in it.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just a heads up on the fencing. Predators can get through chicken wire pretty easily. I have some chicken wire on my first coop which is a tractor much like yours. I just went over with 1/4" gauge hardware cloth. Your tractor coop looks great! My little ones that are using my ole tractor coop right now are very jealous.


----------



## sawdustt (Sep 19, 2014)

LOL...they are welcome to come over anytime for a slumber party. 

I to am concerned about predators. I did choose the 6' Black PVC chicken wire so I wouldn't have any seems and I have very tight and even under the roofing material. The first time I saw the black pvc wire I was really impressed with it's strength. I ask the man who had it on his coop if he ever had a break in and he told me never. I couldn't find it locally and had to order it off ebay. 

Thanks again for your input


----------

